# Calgary - A.B.C. Level One Beekeeping Course



## dasha (May 8, 2010)

A.B.C is proud to offer its third Level One Beekeeping Course!

This course will integrate all aspects of beekeeping to the new beekeeper. With a focus on beekeeping in the urban environment, this course will offer the following skill development:

* Establishing a beeyard
* Plants, crops, and pollination
* Tools of the trade. What do you need to keep bees?
* Safety practices and neighbour friendly beekeeping
* Responsible hive management/ Beehive politics
* Disease and Non-disease disorders
* Honey production

This course has been designed for beginner small scale hobby beekeepers by Patty Milligan: Patty has worked as a small scale apiarist for 11 years and lives in Bon Accord, Alberta. She has spent many years working as an educator for agri-tourism in Edmonton. Co-teaching with Medhat Nasr, Alberta provincial apiculturist, for the Government of Alberta's Bee-ginners course for the last couple of years, Patty has gained an incredible reputation as facilitator and educator. Patty is passionate for new beekeepers and the public about responsible and creative methods of beekeeping. Seeing urban apiculture growing in popularity, Patty has developed a unique course for A.B.C.

A.B.C is only accepting 22 spots for this course, so be sure to REGISTER asap at www.backyardbees.ca, A.B.C`s website. The course will be held at The Light Cellar, located in Bowness, Calgary, or reached via www.TheLightCellar.ca

May 22-23

Any questions or comments contact at [email protected]


----------

